# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Stunting Concern

## Eli

I don't have an exact date on when these little froggies came into this world.  My guess is that they are still babies, as they are definitely ACFs not ADFs.
However, I am concerned that perhaps they had been stunted due to the fact they were kept in a small cup with less than 6" water for HOPEFULLY not too long.
They do seem like they grew from when I had gotten them and I had recently measured them.  Each are about 2" when they are all stretched out.  Perhaps I am worrying over nothing, but it would mean a lot to get some feedback.

Here is some reference from their (temporary/until the 20 gallon is cycled) tank.

----------


## Eli

Also another reason I feel maybe I'm over-concerned is that I can't even determine their sexes yet!  I have a feeling that Carlos (the wild color) is a female and Cecil (the albino/green/blue one) is male.  Already he seems a little smaller than Carlos and Carlos seems to be developing that tale-tell sign of a tiny tale.

----------

